# In search of high quality spider-style skimmer



## maker (May 24, 2013)

Something like this: 
Except not made in China because of lead and who knows what else might be in the product.

I'm not real sure where to look for something of this nature that would be commercial grade, or if such a thing exists.

Thank you for any assistance and I apologize if this is in the wrong place


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

How will you be using the skimmer?

I have seen many all SS in most of the discount kitchen stores at the mall, but I have to admit that I did not look to see where it was made. I like this one:






  








images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRme4OvZDVCSqRUowm-ywbO4YLbMOm-_




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 24, 2013







Also, America's Test kitchen rated the WMF Profi Plus Stainless Steel Spider Skimmers as their top pick. <edit-darn this auto-correct>


----------



## maker (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

Most of the time I'll be using it to take things out of oil while frying.  I could foresee using it in a similar fashion when boiling things, but my concern still applies since the heat could potentially cause leaching.  I suppose the fact that it's made of metal is better than plastic in terms of leaching, but I also want something that is of some substance that will last.

Again, thanks for your input.


----------

